# Entry Level Postion Problems



## kr2011 (Jan 15, 2008)

I just graduated with a Health Claims Specialist degree and have my CPC-A license.  I love to code and am very good at it.  The problem is that I cannot find a job as a medical coder being a CPC-A with no coding experience in the CT and MA area!  When I apply for billing jobs, I run into the problem of being a CPC-A.  I am asked why I got my license for coding if I am trying to get a billing positon.  How do I go about getting experience with no experience? Feel free to send an e-mail, any information would be wonderful.


----------



## Shareen (Jan 15, 2008)

I would tell prospective employers that to fully understand the billing and appeal process one should have an understanding of coding.  And that is why you decided to get your apprentice certification.
Good Luck


----------



## scorrado (Jan 16, 2008)

I agree with Shareen. I think being a certified coder gives you a different set of eyes when it comes to billing and you can pick up on problems a little quicker than others. I find it to be a tremendous assest when working my A/R and I am also able to work it quicker which means my employer gets their money faster. Good Luck!


----------



## rthames052006 (Jan 17, 2008)

It's sad that people don't understand and consider that billing and coding go hand in hand, I work on the physician end and am a CPC and I know that I am an asset to my office.  I can audit the visits the doctors are billing out it helps in understanding some of those "crazy" denials on eobs.  

I know there are some coders too, who feel that billing and coding are two completely differant things... everyone is entitled to their opinion but I really think its a complete package.

Roxanne Thames, CPC


----------



## bs1946 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. Went to the local community college, completed an HIMT/Coding program and got my CPC-A Certification. Like you I'm looking in Eastern CT, MA, and RI. This was a late-in-life career change for me and I'm also dealing with that. I keeping being told I don't have enough experience; Need that 1 to 3 years of experience. I also tried applying for receptionists and schedulers positions to get a foot in the door. I was hit with why do you want this job if you're a certified coder. If you found an answer, let me know.


----------



## deniseparkwell (Jan 3, 2017)

*It too hard*

I'm in the same boat! Thinking to give up. I already spent a lot of money.


----------



## cedlpn2003 (Jan 12, 2017)

*What is it???*

I've had by CPC-P-a for a year and can't get a job at all. I've been a LPN for 14 years.  I didn't go to school for my CPC-P I bought the books and studied at home thought that would be easer and cheaper then going to school. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 12, 2017)

cedlpn2003 said:


> I've had by CPC-P-a for a year and can't get a job at all. I've been a LPN for 14 years. I didn't go to school for my CPC-P I bought the books and studied at home thought that would be easer and cheaper then going to school. Boy was I wrong.




I assume you have been applying to health insurance companies? Usual starting place would claims processor or customer service.


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Jan 12, 2017)

It can be difficult to get a foot in the door sometimes.  Especially as billing offices continue to consolidate and move out of the area for some of the bigger companies.  A great place to start is with a hospital and/or doctors office as receptionist and registration.  It gets you a foot in the door and allows you to be "boots on the ground" and a known entity when a position in billing or coding becomes available.

Many companies like to promote from within...so you may want to set your sights on a different position where you can shine and let them know what a valuable resource you can be.  When things are slow or another department is back logged offer to help out and let them know you have a knowledge base in coding or billing.

I am part of the hiring team at my organization and I cannot tell you how often people have come in doing one thing and within a short time are snapped up to move on to bigger and better positions.  Good luck!


----------



## karlkrumbach (Jan 20, 2017)

bs1946 said:


> I'm in the same boat. Went to the local community college, completed an HIMT/Coding program and got my CPC-A Certification. Like you I'm looking in Eastern CT, MA, and RI. This was a late-in-life career change for me and I'm also dealing with that. I keeping being told I don't have enough experience; Need that 1 to 3 years of experience. I also tried applying for receptionists and schedulers positions to get a foot in the door. I was hit with why do you want this job if you're a certified coder. If you found an answer, let me know.




I am happy to hear that there are others that are in the same boat as myself. Before deciding to pursue a career as a medical biller and coder, I was lacking experience. Just remember that tough times do not last, but tough people do. Give it your absolute best and eventually you will be fortunate enough to find the job that was meant for you.


----------



## OsteoMan (Jan 20, 2017)

*Icd-9*

I finished my medical coding education in November and was certified last month. However, neither my education, nor the CPC test had a single thing about ICD-9. Obviously it was all ICD-10. Almost every single job requirement I have come across states "experience in ICD-9 coding." I have run across very few that even mention ICD-10.

Why? Are HR departments behind the times and don't know they have to update their ads? Should I go back and spend another bucket of money and learn ICD-9 as well?


----------



## steels816 (Jan 20, 2017)

I am having a hard time as well.  I have been certified for a year and still no job.  Most want experience even entry level positions.  Very frustrating.


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 20, 2017)

OsteoMan said:


> I finished my medical coding education in November and was certified last month. However, neither my education, nor the CPC test had a single thing about ICD-9. Obviously it was all ICD-10. Almost every single job requirement I have come across states "experience in ICD-9 coding." I have run across very few that even mention ICD-10.
> 
> Why? Are HR departments behind the times and don't know they have to update their ads? Should I go back and spend another bucket of money and learn ICD-9 as well?



That or Risk Adjustment positions since that is done on a retrospective basis. possibly chasing down old accounts?


----------



## egarci53 (Jan 20, 2017)

*Entry level positon problems*

Hi i have my cpc-a since 2009 i work in  insurance and A/R  AND CODING REVIEW CLM  
I WANT TO GET A REMOTE JOB IN CODING I KNOW I BEING UP TO DATE SINCE WITH MY CEU AND MY MEMBERSHIP  WHY I CAN NOT FOUND A JOB IN CODING WISH I LOVE TO DO THE BEST


----------

